
“Journalist of the Year” and how Fake News is real - RickJWagner
https://medium.com/@micheleanderson/der-spiegel-journalist-messed-with-the-wrong-small-town-d92f3e0e01a7
======
RickJWagner
As a rural American, I can assure you that many people feel mis-characterized
as the authors of this piece feel.

Intellectual dishonesty of this type is one of the root causes of the current
American political climate.

